# Backup Camera with MyLink Touch Screen Radio Without Nav, 2013 Cruze Eco



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if a Backup Camera can be easily added to the MyLink Radio without Nav? If the jacks are there to plug the camera bought off ebay into? The radio I have is the MyLink with Touchscreen, XM and single disk CD.


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

Not exactly the answer to your question, but just another data point--my 2013 ECO does not have the Nav package either, but it did have the driver convenience package and so it came with the camera. So the mylink without nav must have some ports to hook up a camera. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, I have a back up camera without the Nav.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

My fiance has a 2013 w/MyLink but not Nav and has a camera too...


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

13Cruze said:


> Does anyone know if a Backup Camera can be easily added to the MyLink Radio without Nav? If the jacks are there to plug the camera bought off ebay into? The radio I have is the MyLink with Touchscreen, XM and single disk CD.


I believe if you have MyLink, it comes with the backup camera.


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a pic of the back of the MyLink system without nav?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Richard said:


> I believe if you have MyLink, it comes with the backup camera.


MyLink doesn't automatically include the backup camera. It's included in an option package. Probably the safety package.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> MyLink doesn't automatically include the backup camera. It's included in an option package. Probably the safety package.


The back up camera is part of the technology package on 1LT. Backup camera standard on 2LT and LTZ model Cruzes. Not sure about ECO though.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think it's standard on the eco's as well. All the eco's I looked at had back up camera.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SoCalEco (May 20, 2013)

I have a 2013 eco with mylink/navi but it doesnt have backup camera, I want to add it but idk where to get it from


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Isn't backup camera part of ECO Driver Convenience package? OP do you have Driver Convenience package?


----------



## mjohnson2469 (Sep 25, 2013)

Does anyone actually have an answer to the question "Does anyone know if a Backup Camera can be easily added to the MyLink Radio without Nav?" - It seemed everyone took a right turn and started discussing what models came with it, and not if there was a way to ADD it.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> The back up camera is part of the technology package on 1LT. Backup camera standard on 2LT and LTZ model Cruzes. Not sure about ECO though.


I have a 2013 2LT RS with MyLink and Nav but no backup camera. Not standard on 2LTs in 2013


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

passionincar said:


> Isn't backup camera part of ECO Driver Convenience package? OP do you have Driver Convenience package?


Yes, it IS standard with that package. I got that package just for the back up cam!! However, you can get the back up as a separate option. Also available on the Safety and Convenience package. 
The OEM one is wireless.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

zerogravity said:


> Yes, it IS standard with that package. I got that package just for the back up cam!! However, you can get the back up as a separate option. Also available on the Safety and Convenience package.
> The OEM one is wireless.



Definitely not wireless...


----------



## zachhll (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruze 2LT no Nav. and we dont have a camera. Does any one know if the radio can be programmed by the dealer to have the camera? I can install a camera and find what wire the camera hooks to but im willing to bet the radio switches to the camera in reverse through data vs. regular wiring


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

Its gotta be wired for power and ground but i wouldnt be suprised if its wireless to the mylink mine has intermident signal about once a month. I have a 2013 eco mylink convinience package.


----------



## harmonijo (Nov 2, 2013)

I also have a 2013 2lt with mylink and no camera. I have to think there is a way to install one.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

2013 1LT... camera came with the tech package. I wish I could plug a nav unit into the screen.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok ive been researching this because I just bought a diesiel cruze and have the mylink without nav or camera I found a link on a honda civic forum on if its possible. Basically we need to find where the backup camera goes into the connector that goes into ur radio. if we can find what port to put the rca from the camera into the harness connection I can start experimenting ive been looking around the web for info so post if u find anything else.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Has anyome taken apart their dash to see if the 13s have rca inputs or if infact it is wireless ? Ill tear mine apart in the summer if no one hasn't done so already

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

The radio doesn't have a composite RCA, but it does have 2 wires. Now, one has to wonder if the harness from the trunk to the radio has the wires as well (composite is just 2 wires anyways)

Looking at diagrams on gmpartsdirect, there is a different harness if you have a backup cam, but its only the trunk harness that plugs into the main harness on the left side of the trunk. That means if you could locate the main harness in the trunk, you can probably find the 2 wires that supply the camera composite signal to the MyLink.

You still need to stop by your Chevy dealer and have them activate your Mylink screen to show the camera when the car is in reverse. It's a project I hope to tackle early next year. It would essentially go like this...

* Have radio activated for backup camera.
* Purchase reverse camera that replaces one of the license plate lenses (cheap, like $25)
* power camera by tapping into reverse light
* run composite wires across decklid, down side of trunk to main harness, and tap the 2 wires that transmit to the radio

Worst case scenario, you have to run the composite lead to your dash and plug into the back of the radio. But I haven't seen anything yet to indicate that the main vehicle harness is different if you don't have the backup camera. That would probably be too much expense...


----------



## nm13cruze (Apr 21, 2014)

Has anyone been able to figure this out yet I would really like to add this to my cruze, I do have the 2013 2lt with the mylink but do not have the Convenience Package. Can this be done?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For reverse would you also need the sensors as well?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

My guess is that you would need the sensors. They work with the camera setup and it might possibly work without any notifications but I doubt it with the way everything is programmed on these cars.


----------



## Rooster007 (Jul 9, 2015)

I am just reading this site for the first time, not convinced that the NAV and/or CAM are standard with 2LT. I just bought a used 2014 2LT with from what I can tell every option except NAV and CAM. I have the RS with the MYLINK RAD, the 17" wheels, the brakes, leather moon roof ect, ect. Even when I scroll thru the INFO menu using the left hand steering lever I get one screen that comes up "NAV" and another which comes up totally blank. Am I correct to assume that those screens were to be for the NAV and CAM? I too would like to add both, maybe I'll check with the dealer and see if he cut me a deal, so far they have been really great about everything else (what a rare find).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rooster007 said:


> Even when I scroll thru the INFO menu using the left hand steering lever I get one screen that comes up "NAV" and another which comes up totally blank. Am I correct to assume that those screens were to be for the NAV and CAM?


No, I think that NAV is for directions sent via OnStar. 

Regular Nav and CAM is displayed on the touch screen. I'd think that it would be possible to add the camera. But adding Nav would require changing out the entire radio and radio controls. Not cheap.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

anyone tried this? 

Video Interface for Chevrolet with MyLink System











_*Description:*

Car video interface for Chevrolet, Opel, Buick, Holden, equipped with MyLink head unit. Car video interface allows you to connect additional devices, such as external navigation box, rear view camera, DVD player, TV receiver to the OEM car monitor. _


*Source :*car-solutions.com


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> No, I think that NAV is for directions sent via OnStar.
> 
> Regular Nav and CAM is displayed on the touch screen. I'd think that it would be possible to add the camera. But adding Nav would require changing out the entire radio and radio controls. Not cheap.


Yeah in the nav inside the DIC is OnStar for the non MyLink folks. We still can use it as well if you decide to turn the MyLink screen off at night.





















phantom said:


> anyone tried this?
> 
> Video Interface for Chevrolet with MyLink System
> 
> ...


No but let us know how it goes. Don't want 2 screens to get back up working. I halfway almost got the OnStar mirror with back up screen in it.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Im just going to chime in... I didn't read every post, sorry, but I have a 2013 2LT with RS, 18" wheels, I have Nav. with my MyLink, but no reverse camera. I would like to install a camera, but from what I've read I'd need a new head unit as there are no connections in the back of my current one (correct me if I'm wrong). Also I'm in Canada. 

To comment on the Nav screen on the DIC, it displays your next turn in conjunction with the Navigation. It's not an OnStar only item (I don't have it).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

brent769 said:


> I have a 2013 2LT with RS, 18" wheels, I have Nav. with my MyLink, but no reverse camera. I would like to install a camera, but from what I've read I'd need a new head unit as there are no connections in the back of my current one (correct me if I'm wrong).


I'm pretty sure it's the same head unit. It connects to pin 5 of connector X2. X2 is the one that connects the radio to the display. So there's no separate connector, but it uses pins of an existing connector.

I'd pull the inside of the trunk lid and look around for wiring. Gray/Yellow is the video signal from the camera. If you've got that, all you may need to do is buy the assembly that contains the camera and license plate lights.

It's possible you might have to have a dealer configure the options in your car to make it work. That part is unknown.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anybody get a camera working? Looking at a 2015 2LT that does not have a rear view camera.


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

I finally had some time and took the trunk liner off to check the wiring. There's a 4 pin connector that goes to the chrome trim piece holding the trunk unlock button and the license plate lights. Unfortunately there isn't a yellow/grey wire on the connector. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with navigation but no backup camera. At this point I'm not sure if swapping out the chrome trim piece for one with the OEM backup camera will work or not, not to mention the programming problem with the head unit. 

Maybe somebody who have the OEM backup camera can help us out by sharing what the wiring looks like?


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wingman308 said:


> I finally had some time and took the trunk liner off to check the wiring. There's a 4 pin connector that goes to the chrome trim piece holding the trunk unlock button and the license plate lights. Unfortunately there isn't a yellow/grey wire on the connector. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with navigation but no backup camera. At this point I'm not sure if swapping out the chrome trim piece for one with the OEM backup camera will work or not, not to mention the programming problem with the head unit.
> 
> Maybe somebody who have the OEM backup camera can help us out by sharing what the wiring looks like?


WHen I get the time, I will take a picture / check out the wiring of my OEM back up cam

i DO know that you CAN put even aftermarket cameras on the cruze and integrate it with the touchscreen system.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

razercruze15 said:


> WHen I get the time, I will take a picture / check out the wiring of my OEM back up cam
> 
> i DO know that you CAN put even aftermarket cameras on the cruze and integrate it with the touchscreen system.


Not sure it was called MyLink in 11-12 models so it may be different than ours. I'd be happy to buy the actual trunk bar so the wires and pins are already there vs splicing. 

IIRC you still need it turned on by dealer.


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

Did a little more digging in the forum and found out that the wiring should already be there, and changing to a chrome trim piece with camera will indeed give me all the hardware I need. However getting the dealer to update the radio sounds like a pain in the back end. 
source: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/127850-2014-cruze-2lt-add-backup-camera-3.html


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

I believe there is a module that will allow you to update / bypass the radio so it comes on when put in reverse, so you don't have to go to the dealer.

I will try and find the exact module.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wingman308 said:


> Did a little more digging in the forum and found out that the wiring should already be there, and changing to a chrome trim piece with camera will indeed give me all the hardware I need. However getting the dealer to update the radio sounds like a pain in the back end.
> source: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/127850-2014-cruze-2lt-add-backup-camera-3.html


If lucky, $50 or so should get it unlocked if they have a clue where to look. That's what I paid for them to go in and turn on afterblow feature for my HVAC. Back up cam is nice feature but don't get your heart set on guidance as that's not until 2015.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure it was called MyLink in 11-12 models so it may be different than ours. I'd be happy to buy the actual trunk bar so the wires and pins are already there vs splicing.
> 
> IIRC you still need it turned on by dealer.


I also believe there is an aftermarket wire harness that will integrate any backup camera to the module and stock head unit. Will try and look that up too.

Of course, most third party back up cams will require some manual customization/drilling, so it would be a tougher install.
The license plate frame camera is probably the easiest to integrate, other than the OEM chrome bar with cam.

You can always get one of those rear mirror displays as well.. I don't think those are bad at all.


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

razercruze15 said:


> WHen I get the time, I will take a picture / check out the wiring of my OEM back up cam
> 
> i DO know that you CAN put even aftermarket cameras on the cruze and integrate it with the touchscreen system.


Intriguing! I'd be a happy camper if it can work with something like this
Car Reverse Rear View Backup Camera for Chevrolet Aveo Cruze Captiva Epica Lova | eBay

Looks like the aftermarket cameras usually just output video over RCA jack. I'm really curious if there's a way to make the screen automatically switch to a RCA video feed when shifted into reverse, like aftermarket head units often do.


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> If lucky, $50 or so should get it unlocked if they have a clue where to look. That's what I paid for them to go in and turn on afterblow feature for my HVAC. Back up cam is nice feature but don't get your heart set on guidance as that's not until 2015.


By "guidance" are you referring to the guidelines displayed along the camera feed, or GPS navigation? If it's navigation my car already has it, which led me to believe the screen should also accommodate a camera if all the hardware is in place...


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wingman308 said:


> Intriguing! I'd be a happy camper if it can work with something like this
> Car Reverse Rear View Backup Camera for Chevrolet Aveo Cruze Captiva Epica Lova | eBay
> 
> Looks like the aftermarket cameras usually just output video over RCA jack. I'm really curious if there's a way to make the screen automatically switch to a RCA video feed when shifted into reverse, like aftermarket head units often do.


The module should work with any camera, with the wiring harness.
RCAs are involved, and from what I remember, I think its possible the module also "unlocks" the software on the screen so it displays the RCA video feed.

(I used to work in an aftermarket customization store, and we did backup cameras to all different kinds of cars; some did require splicing of wires, but I specifically remember that there were modules for GM vehicles to integrate back up cameras, headrest monitors, etc without splicing.)


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wingman308 said:


> By "guidance" are you referring to the guidelines displayed along the camera feed, or GPS navigation? If it's navigation my car already has it, which led me to believe the screen should also accommodate a camera if all the hardware is in place...


He could also be referring to the guiding turning lines when the wheel is turned. (not a feature on the OEM Cruze cam)


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

razercruze15 said:


> He could also be referring to the guiding turning lines when the wheel is turned. (not a feature on the OEM Cruze cam)


Having the guideline overlay move with steering wheel is nice, but I know it could be asking for too much. Adding a camera video feed to a screen is one thing, getting the head unit to read steering wheel angle then calculate projected position is probably a whole different game. 

Found out that 2014 Sonic will display video via the 3.5mm jack found next to the USB port. (source: Aftermarket Backup Camera and MyLink (2014 Sonic) - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum). I also have a aux jack next to the USB port. If it works on the Cruze too it'll be a really nice undocumented feature. I'll try it out as soon as I find some old video device still using RCA jacks and some RCA to 3.5mm adaptors. It'll tough finding one though, all HDMI nowadays.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wingman308 said:


> Having the guideline overlay move with steering wheel is nice, but I know it could be asking for too much. Adding a camera video feed to a screen is one thing, getting the head unit to read steering wheel angle then calculate projected position is probably a whole different game.
> 
> Found out that 2014 Sonic will display video via the 3.5mm jack found next to the USB port. (source: Aftermarket Backup Camera and MyLink (2014 Sonic) - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum). I also have a aux jack next to the USB port. If it works on the Cruze too it'll be a really nice undocumented feature. I'll try it out as soon as I find some old video device still using RCA jacks and some RCA to 3.5mm adaptors. It'll tough finding one though, all HDMI nowadays.


RCA to 3.5mm (female RCA to male 3.5mm) are easy to find, at least in my experience. I just got one about a year or so ago for $5 at Best Buy, it was even in the checkout isle.

They will also be at any car audio store.

And yes, steering wheel overlay lines would be a whole different game, don't recall ever doing that aftermarket when I worked in car customization.

Edit: sorry I had a dumb moment and realized you mean RCA video. Yeah that will be a little harder to find. I was referring to RCA audios.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wingman308 said:


> By "guidance" are you referring to the guidelines displayed along the camera feed, or GPS navigation? If it's navigation my car already has it, which led me to believe the screen should also accommodate a camera if all the hardware is in place...





razercruze15 said:


> He could also be referring to the guiding turning lines when the wheel is turned. (not a feature on the OEM Cruze cam)


Yes, this feature is added in 2015. So far only know of 1 person who had their radio replaced in a 2014 last year and ended up with it.





























Regular feed looked like this before 2015


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

thanks for the pictures Merc6. The camera feed without guideline overlay does seem kind of lame, especially when I'm trying to use it to park two cars in a tandem garage. I know some aftermarket camera have build-in guidelines (but distance to car may be questionable, i.e. still in yellow zone but bumper is an inch away from object). The ultimate plan B is, if I'm desperate enough, to put on a screen protector and draw a grid using a sharpie.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Yes, this feature is added in 2015. So far only know of 1 person who had their radio replaced in a 2014 last year and ended up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the Lines move when turning the steering wheel to show the path the car will go? That's what I meant.

Good to know though that 2015s have the lines.

They aren't a big deal to me personally, as I have the backup sensors that flash yellow on the screen (and beep of course) over the direction of the object when getting closer, red when very close, and also when cross traffic is incoming. I believe its part of the Blind spot warning system and package.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aftermarket is fixed, these move with the steering wheel inputs.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Aftermarket is fixed, these move with the steering wheel inputs.


Oh that's neat, good to know. Wish I had that.. Wish I wouldve just gotten a 2015 Black or White colored 6MT instead overall... but I am still happy.. saved alot of money getting a '14.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

*Here is the backup cam module interface for the mylink:
*
Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future (MSRP:$600)

It also provides dynamic guidelines, non selectable with a selectable or no guidelines camera.

Edit: Cheapest I could find online: $371 w/ shipping
http://www.savinglots.com/lotprod.asp?item=P1CGM11


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

razercruze15 said:


> *Here is the backup cam module interface for the mylink:
> *
> Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future
> 
> It also provides dynamic guidelines, non selectable with a selectable or no guidelines camera.


For that price I'll hang a home security camera from the headliner.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> For that price I'll hang a home security camera from the headliner.


Hahaha, yeah its expensive but I'm sure one can find the part from a vendor for cheaper.
The cost for a dealer is probably around $250ish, You could def. get it for ~$300 with some haggling.

Edit: Those who don't have access to a PAC dealer or don't want to haggle, I found it online for $371 including shipping.
http://www.savinglots.com/lotprod.asp?item=P1CGM11


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I still like night vision and 1080P capabilities. May even gut and mount it in the back of the VG fin for up high field of view. 

Hopefully just the camera and dealer unlock is needed.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I want the camera to turn on when the car is just going down the highway. It's got a wide enough field of view, it could be used as a blind spot monitor.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

CruzeTech said:


> I want the camera to turn on when the car is just going down the highway. It's got a wide enough field of view, it could be used as a blind spot monitor.


You probably can program/wire a mylink button to turn on the feed. Or add a switch to turn it on.

I am actually going to try and wire my foglight button (don't have fogs anymore; LEDs are wired to ignition) to turn on the OEM camera. Ill let you know how it goes. Might be tricky, don't want reverse lights on or R to display of course. I dont have really much electrical/wiring expertise.


----------



## Wingman308 (Jan 23, 2016)

razercruze15 said:


> *Here is the backup cam module interface for the mylink:
> *
> Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future (MSRP:$600)
> 
> ...


That, my friend, is expensive. Makes me wonder if I can do it for cheaper though. Any intel on what's the signal that drives the LCD display? There might be some documentation floating around. Gonna go look for it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Wingman308 said:


> That, my friend, is expensive.


Yes, if it was just a video interface, but for dynamic guidelines? That's got me wanting to see if I can retrofit it to my OEM backup camera.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yes, if it was just a video interface, but for dynamic guidelines? That's got me wanting to see if I can retrofit it to my OEM backup camera.


According to this...you actually HAVE to...


"This system provides dynamic guidelines, but they are *NOT* selectable. Must use camera with selectable or no built-in guidelines"

Some of these China made aftermarket ones have fixed lines built into them that are not selectable....and I read it to mean you CAN'T use that type. Because otherwise you would have two sets displaying.....one that moved on one that doesn't.

I have a Chi-com backup camera in my truck that uses a video display built into the rear view mirror....and it has the built in non-selectable lines mentioned. Because I can't see anything for about 15 feet immediately behind my truck without one. (Top of tailgate is about 5 feet off the ground)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> According to this...you actually HAVE to...


Yes, I noticed that. My point is the interface is fairly complex, not a simple wiring/level/impedance matching adapter. 

If they offered a version that would fit on OEM setup, I think that would be a nice upgrade. Even after a year, I still find it a bit tricky to navigate at a angle into a stall via the backup camera. Currently, my method is to try and intercept the parking stall line with the corner of my display. It helps, but I think well-implemented dynamic guideline would be better.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yes, I noticed that. My point is the interface is fairly complex, not a simple wiring/level/impedance matching adapter.
> 
> If they offered a version that would fit on OEM setup, I think that would be a nice upgrade. Even after a year, I still find it a bit tricky to navigate at a angle into a stall via the backup camera. Currently, my method is to try and intercept the parking stall line with the corner of my display. It helps, but I think well-implemented dynamic guideline would be better.


I agree....thats the one single thing that irks me about the car....I don't even know where it is or if it would work with the OEM camera or not.

I could hook a 2014 4 door 4X4 2500 Siverado Rental backwards 90 degrees into a small parking garage space WITH PILLARS... EASIER than I can with this cruise. Because of the Dynamic lines on the backup camera.


And with the truck it was so tight I had barely enough room to open the doors far enough to squeeze out.


----------



## laurarocksthemic (Feb 29, 2016)

No, backup cam is not standard on the 2012 LTZ. I just bought mine and want to know how to install a backup cam.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

laurarocksthemic said:


> No, backup cam is not standard on the 2012 LTZ. I just bought mine and want to know how to install a backup cam.


Read the thread for the interface part, use with any backupcam that has no guidelines or selectable guidelines.


----------

